# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Re Sticky: Forum for Issues -  Why still there but locked?

## Doc.AElstein

Hi “SuperAdmin”, or similar.
.   I just saw this Sticky Thread by chance!. 
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...or-issues.html
.   I expect many others have not noticed it. Many Forum issues have indeed in my short time here come up and been discussed elsewhere. I was always curios that no Admin, EF Management, Tech Team ever, or only rarely commented in such a Thread. Maybe, like me this Thread was overlooked. ? Clearly with this Thread has had no input for a few years. Indeed it is locked. And no explanation why. The forum seemed like a god idea, IMO, to get some feedback from you guy on current problems. 
FWIW: here were a few recent issues I brought up. Both are frustrating, the first particularly frustrating and may have had detrimental effect.
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-not-noti.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...in-forums.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...happening.html


.. and a further one
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...romised-5.html
 , which has had some feedback from you Guys, 
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4058087

but is still actual and possibly an update would be helpful on any action from your side.


.  I think many people would appreciate some feedback, along the lines of the initiation Post from “SuperAdmin” in the Sticky Forum for Issues 

Thanks
Alan

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Bump*
Just curious why this closed thread 
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...or-issues.html
of little content is still “stuck there” ( here in this Sub Forum, the one I am posting in now )

I cannot see that it serves any purpose. If by “Forum for Issues” it is referring to, and indicating existence of,  the Forum “Suggestions For Improvement”, then it is pretty redundant having it in the Forum “Suggestions For Improvement” !!

Maybe it should be replaced with a Thread entitled

*Post short Suggestions for Improvement here*

The first post could then read something like this:

_Please post any suggestions you have for Improvements here. Please just post a short description.
Note: There is currently no Active Management of the Forum 
The Forum resides somewhere forgotten about deep down in a Server somewhere in India.
So you will be unlikely to get any response.
However, should the Forum ever be competently Managed in the Future, then this Thread could help at that stage in Improving the site._












*Alan*

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Issue Forum for Issues suggestions for improvement Forum for Issues obfuscation*
*Solved* Feb 2017  :Smilie: 
I should have read the first Post in the *Ref*erred *To:=* Thread
 http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...or-issues.html 
In that Thread you find, *Post #1*: 



> _We have created a forum for issues in navigating the forum. Please feel free to post them here as individual threads, so we can mark them as solved once each issue is fixed.
> You can also put forth suggestions for improvement. 
> I would suggest - if it’s a issue, you can name your thread as "Issue - xxxx" or if Improvement then "Improvement - xxxx"_



So that is actually directing people to point out outstanding issues in this slightly “Hidden” Sub Forum.
http://www.excelforum.com/exceltip-c...s-suggestions/ 
IssueForumForIssuesIssueForumForIssuesAnotherLongURLWonk.jpg http://imgur.com/ZQDmIlK 
IssueForumForIssuesIssueForumForIssuesAnotherLongURLWonk.JPG

IssueForumForIssuesIssueForumForIssuesAnotherLongURLWonkForumForIssues.JPG http://imgur.com/oTXqgi0 
IssueForumForIssuesIssueForumForIssuesAnotherLongURLWonkForumForIssues.JPG

I guess I was not that stupid in not noticing, - Looks like not many others did  in the last 9 years, and we were posting in the main *Suggestions for Improvement* Sub Forum ( That is to say the one I am posting this Post in )
समझने में कठिन
Clearly it is misleading to indicate a , '_- , new Forum in which to post _suggestions for improvement_ and that said Sub Forum has the name *ExcelTip.com Feedback / Comments / Suggestions* and is only to be found Pointed to in a Sticky entitled *Forum for Issues* which is “hidden” within the Sub Forum *Suggestions for Improvement* 
समझने में कठिन
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :Cool:  :Wink: 
At least I finally found out what *obfuscation*  meant  :Smilie:  : A good way not to be bothered by reports of anything not in order  :Smilie: 


'_-


*Solved*  :Smilie: 

P.S. It has also been pointed out by snb that the relavance of this extra Forum is somewhat in question currently...
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...hp-f-13-a.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...you-use-4.html

----------

